
Stock-trading Twitch live stream using real money - kprem_p
https://www.wsj.com/articles/now-managing-this-guys-money-400-000-strangers-on-the-internet-1496603592?mod=e2fb
======
flashman
Paywall.

Stream: [https://www.twitch.tv/stockstream](https://www.twitch.tv/stockstream)

Article: [https://www.kotaku.com.au/2017/05/twitch-is-playing-the-
stoc...](https://www.kotaku.com.au/2017/05/twitch-is-playing-the-stock-market-
with-real-money/)

